# Sweatyyyy



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

My hands get really sweaty all the time And I can't control it, Anyone know what's wrong woith me???


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

see a doctor


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! Same thing as I'm thinking!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hahahaha, I did something about a large sweat glans


----------



## Racer96 (Apr 29, 2010)

There is a condition called hyperhydrosis. ( I could be wrong on the spelling though)

I'm sure if you google that, it could give you some more info.

Mike


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

May also be an anxiety thing... when I go through extremely stressful time with work/school my feet sweat!

With hyperhydrosis I believe the symptoms occur all over your body, primarily underarms. It seems odd that hyperhydrosis would remain specific to the hands but I'm sure its possible that there is some sort of condition out there which causes sweaty hands.

Some medications cause out of control sweating. Have you been taking any medications since the symptoms started?

Talk to a doctor for sure.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Nope, no meds. I sweat on my back, hands, feet, and underarms, it's just the most unconfortable on my hands cause I'll shake peoples hands and they'll be all like eww your hands are sweaty!


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

perhaps wearing these 24/7 would help?


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

silvciv888 said:


> perhaps wearing these 24/7 would help?


ROFLMAO! I know this is not a funny condition but I couldn't stop laughing at this response.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol me toooo!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

You could get botox shot to stop the sweating, but you'll just endup sweating somewhere else.
This is what they originally use botox for cosmetically.


----------



## pacific (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a friend back in school with this condition, caused her a lot of grief.

Here's a link with some reasonable background information:

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-causes-sweaty-palms.htm

There's all kinds of quack-cures being advertised out there, so be careful following any of them. I would say, see your doctor, and they can advise on real treatments that actually help and aren't scams.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks guys! I am pretty sure I have this Hyperhidrosis, I'll go see my doc too sooon.


----------

